# Motor Paso a Paso TRIFASICO con controlador



## jorge andrada (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola tanto tiempo ya hace rato que no andaba por aqui. saludos a todos. 

resulta que estoy teniendo un problema con el manejo de un motor paso a paso que compre.
es un motorcito paso a paso de 1 HP de potencia y es trifasico ( de tres cables).
y tengo un controladorcito que me lo vendieron junto al motor, el punto es que no lo puedo hacer funcionar resulta que le doy pulsos y anda para adelante y para atras. hace varios pasos par adelante y luego hace uno grande para atras. 
otra duda que tengo es que segun tenia entendido lo motores venian de 1.8 grados algunos y se los podia hacer funcionar en 0.9, por lo tanto llegabamos asi a los 400 pasos por vueltas. 
pero leyendo en el manual del controlador aqui este dice que lo puede hacer funcionar en 400 600 y hasta 60000 pasos por vueltas, es posible esto? que el motor en lugar de dar 400 pasos por buelta con este controlador de 60000 pasos por vueltas?.
y por otra parte los pulsos que le envio al controlador desde el plc tienen que tener algun tiempo en especial o pueden ser solo pulsos simples de cualquier tiempo. desde ya gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2011)

¿ No será un trifásico de baja tensión ?, ¿ Foto ?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 31, 2011)

En el manual deberia estar esplicado la forma y duración de los pulsos, incluso el motor tiene un limite de pulsos es dercir la máxima rmp que puede alcanzar.

Tal vez el controlador sirva para varios tipos de motores, porque si siendo de 1.8 grados el paso y mediante e artilugido de energizar dos bobinas se consigue el medio paso es decir 0.9 grados, no hay foma de seguir dividiendo.

Hay alguna dirección de internet para contactar al fabricante? o nombre o marca para buscar más información?


----------



## jorge andrada (Ago 31, 2011)

el motor es de 12 a 40 voltios. y lo estoy haciendo trabaja con 24.

por otra parte aqui paso el codigo o mejordicho el nombre del modulito controlador.
Q3HB64MA.    este es el nombre del controlador 

BSHB3910   me parece que ese es el nombre del motor pap no se olviden es trifasico, solo salen tres cables y adentro creo que tiene una coneccion en triangulo.

supuestamente me lo vendieron juntos a los dos 0 KM y que si podian funcionar juntos. yo tambein tengo miedo de que no sean compatibles. saludos y gracias


----------



## frankKM (Ago 31, 2011)

como este?


----------



## radni (Ago 31, 2011)

frankKM: te dicen que son tres cables no cuatro, por lo tanto la configuración que responderia a esto es en triangulo no en estrella con neutro accesible.


----------



## frankKM (Ago 31, 2011)

perdon un motor trifasico tiene 6 conexiones y de ti depende si lo quieres en estrella o triangulo e invariablemente  se tiene una linea a tierra


yo tambien tengo motores "trifasicos" de 3 cables pero son de disco duro de ordenador


----------



## jorge andrada (Ago 31, 2011)

el motor que tengo de de 1 HP medio grandecito. y solamente tiene tres cables de salida y nada mas
y adentro esta conectado en triangulo. inclusive ese circuito aparece en la hoja de datos del controlador. aparece un esquema de tres bobinas conectadas en triangulo. nada mas.

supuestamente con el controlador no me deveria de preocupar por la polaridad de cada pulso ni las secuencias, supuestamente en el controlador solametne le tengo que dar un pulso por cada paso que quiero y otro para la direccion que quiero que se mueva y deveria de funcionar. y a este lo tengo conectado a un PLC.
pero me parece que eston teniendo conflictos con respecto a los tiempos de los pulsos, parece ser que nos son simples pulsos asi nomas enviados a la lijera. con respecto a los tiempos. 
aqui les paso in link para qu mas o menos vean de que se trata el controlador

http://es.aliexpress.com/product-fm/312201765-Q3HB64MA-Stepper-motor-drive-wholesalers.html


----------

